# Golf course geese?



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

I recently acquired permission to hunt geese on a golf course. Has anyone done this before? Any tips/tricks I should know? Thanks.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Try not to shoot a golfer looking for his ball that he just hit into the water. After all he got those geese airborne for you 😜😎


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Have a golf course locally that had someone come in. Guy went in, was trying to figure out how to setup to hunt, etc. Golf course said "nope". We literally want you to just walk up and blast them. We'll even give you a golf cart to get out there.

He passed.

Next guy went out there and cherry picked the banded bird with his first ground pound.

I would find out what the owner of the golf course is expecting. Are you hunting? Or just harvesting meat and chasing the birds off?


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

BumpRacerX said:


> Have a golf course locally that had someone come in. Guy went in, was trying to figure out how to setup to hunt, etc. Golf course said "nope". We literally want you to just walk up and blast them. We'll even give you a golf cart to get out there.
> 
> He passed.
> 
> ...



Well the manager said to shoot as many as we can but told us where they normally are and said drive your truck there and set up there so I guess hunting with a bonus of helping the course out. Of course if they just want them blasted and chased off we can do that as well.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Just get out there a few days before the set up. See what you can blast on the ground in the morning and you can set your watch at what time the flybys will come in. Watch on a cloudy night to see what time they come in. I usually try to get the 5 (limit) with one lined up head shot. Be nice to have a aggressive retriever with you. Will save on shots and running for the lame ones. Have fun and remember only the breasts are good so it is only a one minute surgery!


----------



## fishmark (Jan 1, 2010)

I like a 4 iron.
Don't wear camo.


----------



## fishmark (Jan 1, 2010)

fishmark said:


> I like a 4 iron.
> Don't wear camo.


JK by the way.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Wear black socks in your short pants, that will fool them!


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Hey do whatever works, its not hunting its animal control, any Karen that has a problem with that should keep it to themselves. 
22LR is a good choice for them if you aim for the noggin


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

been there done that
here are my top 10 suggestions

1. do not bring beer that has not been purchased from the course
2. do not wear camo - that will tip off the geese - loudmouth shorts don't scare them, give a natural look
3. make sure guns are securely strapped to, unloaded, and hidden on the side of golf bags so the geese won't see them
4. make sure the golf cart has stopped forward motion before you jump out, load and blast - it is called a brake
5. do not have your shot pattern land on the green, especially at close range - directly opposite of golf strategy
6. bet $5 each for 'closest to'
7. let the 4 some behind you play though as you are corralling cripples
8. be sure to rake the traps if your goose lands in it
9. the best club to finish one off is a 3 iron - keep your head down
10. take pics of guns and geese with the green or tee in the background - if you can stop laughing and smile

and don't forget - after the hunt, it's Miller Time!


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Sharkbait11 said:


> Hey do whatever works, its not hunting its animal control, any Karen that has a problem with that should keep it to themselves.
> 22LR is a good choice for them if you aim for the noggin


That's a no no over yonder!


----------



## SteelShot (Jan 26, 2011)

I have a friend that owns a golf course. I asked him the other day if he gets any geese. He said once in a while but they don’t stay long. Too bad because that could be fun for a hunt or two.


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks Chessie. We do have a guy with a retriever so that should save on the chasing or geese over water. I'm probably over thinking the whole thing.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

fishmark said:


> I like a 4 iron.
> Don't wear camo.





Sharkbait11 said:


> Hey do whatever works, its not hunting its animal control, any Karen that has a problem with that should keep it to themselves.
> 22LR is a good choice for them if you aim for the noggin


Be careful of these advices--muist not be hunters
Must wear orange-
Must NOT use rifle for waterfowl.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Wear orange water fowling? No way!


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Here is my advice: go and watch the course the next few days. If you are allowed to hunt the whole season, DO NOT shoot them on the water. Better to find out which way they fly, and shoot them pass shooting. Shoot a few at a time, don’t get greedy. The key is get out as soon as possible. Limit yourself to an hour. It could be a great set up if you use your head. If you get goose fever and bum rush them you could be done for the season.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

That is what the host wants. Birds be gone.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

I'd have to go with checkered pants.

Could be an ag. field they relate to. Or fields. Time of year/season and crop conditions can factor.
Might be worth having permission from such a field being used if geese on the golf course timing does not suit you as often. Or geese avoid the course after your intro , or a couple shoots .

Do shoot a few though. Some will likely be back next year regardless.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

22 Chuck said:


> Be careful of these advices--muist not be hunters
> Must wear orange-
> Must NOT use rifle for waterfowl.


 I figured the op was going to get slandered either way so thought I would make light of it. Not a big deal either way to me. But seriously a .22lr will get the job done, dont know if thats against animal control regs or not or what OP has to follow but it might be more user friendly then a 12ga. Since its animal control I cant see there being a limit either but I wouldn't know either way. Shoot straight and turn them buggers into jerky or sausage yummm.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

I thought most golf courses were still open during the beginning of goose season. Maybe they close early, if not make sure you yell FOUR before you shoot.
I would set up in a bunker and watch down the fairway on a hole that has a pond. When you get one you need to say, that's a birdy.
Have a good time.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Sharkbait11 said:


> I figured the op was going to get slandered either way so thought I would make light of it. Not a big deal either way to me. But seriously a .22lr will get the job done, dont know if thats against animal control regs or not or what OP has to follow but it might be more user friendly then a 12ga. Since its animal control I cant see there being a limit either but I wouldn't know either way. Shoot straight and turn them buggers into jerky or sausage yummm.


He can always use a crossbow for low noise. I took two geese last year with my Ravin. As a matter of fact, if you need another guy to come and help, I think geese are delicious. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

We used to shoot the geese on a golf course near Ann Arbor

The rules were Sunday mornings only, had to be done by 10, and you had to pick your wup.

You couldn’t shoot near the greens.

So we just set decoys in the fairway or by the water hazard and when the local pest geese came in we shot the hell out of them.

Used hay bale blinds
I think the outfit was Honker hunts if I recall.


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

I’ve done this before. It’s not “hunting” as you are imagining it being. It’s more or less shooting/population control. The birds won’t decoy well with other groups of geese around the course. 
Our hunt went as follows. Spend a bj ch of effort Setting up along a fairway. Watch geese fly by and land with the “live” geese elsewhere in the course. Loaded up in golf carts and drove around like the Calvary until we got close enough to a group. Assembled a firing line and proceeded to fill a limit within a few attempts.

The course owner/manager isn’t looking to provide hunting opportunities, they want the birds gone. You probably won’t be hunting amongst golfers, we went out at twilight.
The birds aren’t wary of carts/people walking up to them. I didn’t find the even to be very enjoyable. Very much like shooting fish in a bucket, not really hunting.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

BumpRacerX said:


> Have a golf course locally that had someone come in. Guy went in, was trying to figure out how to setup to hunt, etc. Golf course said "nope". We literally want you to just walk up and blast them. We'll even give you a golf cart to get out there.
> 
> He passed.
> 
> ...


Good advice, we had the same experience. Golf course manager said we could use several carts. He said he had killed a couple of birds alseep on one of the greens with an iron. We opted to send some bow hunters over there to gain access. We set-up on the edge of Indian Lake below a ledge the opens onto the golf course with floaters and some field full bodies. We didn't get any flocks to commit to us but did get them lowe enough for easy pass shooting. If the course has limited water hazards, or several large ones, look at these for sites where the birds are using them for a place to set-up.


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Cork Dust said:


> Good advice, we had the same experience. Golf course manager said we could use several carts. He said he had killed a couple of birds alseep on one of the greens with an iron. We opted to send some bow hunters over there to gain access. We set-up on the edge of Indian Lake below a ledge the opens onto the golf course with floaters and some field full bodies. We didn't get any flocks to commit to us but did get them lowe enough for easy pass shooting. If the course has limited water hazards, or several large ones, look at these for sites where the birds are using them for a place to set-up.


Animal cruelty?

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

deagansdad1 said:


> Animal cruelty?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


One swing with an iron versus killing a wounded goose with a slap of its head against a hard surface? Hard to argue animal cruelty when death is instantaneous...but I assume that is what you want to contend.


----------



## Jlanc (Aug 28, 2018)

wpmisport said:


> I thought most golf courses were still open during the beginning of goose season. Maybe they close early, if not make sure you yell FOUR before you shoot.
> I would set up in a bunker and watch down the fairway on a hole that has a pond. When you get one you need to say, that's a birdy.
> Have a good time.


Some courses allow hunters only on the course before or after hours of operations. I know a hunter who had access to a course but had to be off by a certain time every morning. It would be interesting to know if the OP has a specific time he has to be off by.


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

Things I've learned from the first time on the course.
1. No need to wear camo.
2. No need to take blinds, calls or anything besides gun and ammunition
3. The looks you get from lady golfers when you drive up on a golf cart and start blasting geese is priceless. The men gave thumbs up and fist pumps.
4. The geese aren't too keen even on carts getting too close. 30-40 yards seems to be about all they will let you get. We did end up with 8.
5. It was definitely not hunting, more of helping the course out and it was interesting.
6. We were invited back again immediately.

Future plans:
We won't be hunting when it is ladies days.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Should have asked the gals for goose recipes!


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

PTPD2312 said:


> Things I've learned from the first time on the course.
> 1. No need to wear camo.
> 2. No need to take blinds, calls or anything besides gun and ammunition
> 3. The looks you get from lady golfers when you drive up on a golf cart and start blasting geese is priceless. The men gave thumbs up and fist pumps.
> ...


Be careful, in the current world you run the risk of a reckless endangerment lawsuit being filed by some disgruntled golfer.............................................................. I would ask that they allow you on the course before it opens to users.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Hopefully they weren't all named Karen as in this video. These men were perfectly legal and had been issued a permit from the USFWS. These were coots, not ducks.


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

wavie said:


> Hopefully they weren't all named Karen as in this video. These men were perfectly legal and had been issued a permit from the USFWS. These were coots, not ducks.


That’s just crazy the way she jumps in front of the first guy .


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

Cork Dust said:


> Be careful, in the current world you run the risk of a reckless endangerment lawsuit being filed by some disgruntled golfer.............................................................. I would ask that they allow you on the course before it opens to users.


I appreciate it. We made sure no golfers were even within 100 yards of us when we shot and never shot even remotely in the direction of anyone. We always waited for the golfers to play through the area before going after the geese.


----------



## dimescfh (Nov 11, 2008)

That video🤣 Unbelievable


----------



## Blacklab77 (Jun 21, 2006)

Its been done here in Michigan.... Morning we hunted fairways using layout blinds made from burlap spray painted green.. Course owner didn't care if we killed any or all of them they just wanted them gone/chased off. At the end of one of the hunts we decided to have a little fun that day and did this scene!


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

the first mistake they made with the run in with the women video. was to say a word... call the DNR first thing. the best thing ever would of been a video of all the women getting arrested for hunter harassment there would be nothing but smiles on all our hunters faces.


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

Hunters in Michigan have the right to enjoy their sport free from unreasonable and deliberate interference from those opposed to hunting as a legitimate use of public land and other natural resources.
Michigan law prohibits individuals from obstructing or interfering with the lawful taking of animals. The Department of Natural Resources supports hunting as a legitimate form of recreation and as a useful tool in the management of the wildlife resource. Michigan conservation officers are committed to protecting hunters from the intentional disruption of the hunting experience.
*Individuals whose hunting is being obstructed should promptly report the violation by calling 1-800-292-7800, contacting a local conservation officer, or at the nearest DNR customer service center.*
Hunter harassment is a misdemeanor offense. Law enforcement officers may issue a citation for violations which take place in their presence, or may arrest with a warrant obtained on information provided by the affected hunter. Acting in cooperation with each other, the hunter and the conservation officer can be an effective team in ensuring the full protection of Michigan's hunters.
In order for an enforcement effort to be effective, the hunter should be prepared, pay attention to details, contact a law enforcement officer and most important, be willing to take the issue to court and provide credible testimony in any court proceedings.
Hunters should note the following points; who, what, where, when, and how when reporting any physical or other deliberate hunter anti-hunter confrontation. The hunter should not under any circumstances become involved in a physical confrontation with any individual. Hunters being harassed should inform the harasser of their feelings and request the harassment to stop.
The burden of proof in any criminal prosecution is on the accuser. To successfully prosecute any person for harassment of another, it must be proven beyond a reasonable doubt that the person intentionally or knowingly committed the violation.


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

D&D said:


> the first mistake they made with the run in with the women video. was to say a word... call the DNR first thing. the best thing ever would of been a video of all the women getting arrested for hunter harassment there would be nothing but smiles on all our hunters faces.


Good luck getting people physically arrested. It ain't happening for misdemeanors and some felonies. They get an appearance citation/ticket.


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

PTPD2312 said:


> Good luck getting people physically arrested. It ain't happening for misdemeanors and some felonies. They get an appearance citation/ticket.


so be it, let them get the ticket. sure beats us hunters always looking like a bad guy.


----------

